# ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه



## RAMZEEE (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبااااااااا

ممكن طلب صغيرر

حاابب افتح موقع مسيحي لفلسطين
وحابب اعضاء يساعدوني بتصميم لو ما في غلبه يا ريت تردو علينا


----------



## RAMZEEE (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

يؤؤؤ معقول ولا جواب من امس لليوم
يا اخواني انا بقصد انه بدي اشتري موقع وابي مساعداتكم بتصميم صوور للعذراء والمسيح


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

ينقل الموضوع لقسم الكمبيوتر​


----------



## RAMZEEE (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ينقل الموضوع لقسم الكمبيوتر​




طيب يا اختي تقدري تساعدينا بتصميم


----------



## أرزنا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

سلام المسيح:

أنا عندي جواب  
المنديات المسيحية الموجودة كلها لفلسطين ولا تنسى اسم منتدانا الحبيب 
اسموا منتديات الكنيسة العربية
أدخلوا اليه وامتلكوه


----------



## RAMZEEE (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

اختي الكريمه 
كلامك وجوابك اكتر من رائع
وانا اسف للموضوع يبدوو اني ما عرفت اشرح واوضح اكتر
بعتذر مره اخرة 
ورب يسوع المسيح يحمينا  جمعينا
امين


----------



## ارووجة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

انا ممكن اساعدك اخي
بس مابعرف ازا تصاميمي البسيطة تنفع؟


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

مقدرش اساعدك والله


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

بس ممكن ادللك علس ناس متخصص في المجال دة وتكالفهم بسيط جدااااااااااااااااااااااا لو تحب


----------



## RAMZEEE (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

مشكوررين اخواني وتم فتح منتدى مسيحية فلسطين


----------



## RAMZEEE (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*



ارووجة قال:


> انا ممكن اساعدك اخي
> بس مابعرف ازا تصاميمي البسيطة تنفع؟



يا ريت اختي لو ايش مكان


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يوليو 2008)

بعتذر أخوي انا بودي اساعدك لكن بسبب دراستي وقتي ما بيسمحلي كتير متأسف​


----------



## RAMZEEE (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

مشكورر


----------



## bonguy (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

*تحت امرك يا رمزي وياريت تبعتلي رسالة علي الخاص.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## RAMZEEE (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

مشكورر اخوي


----------



## hany6763 (26 يوليو 2008)

مبروك


----------



## RAMZEEE (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ممكن الاعضاء يدخلووو للاهميه*

مشكوررين


----------

